# CCC exam and specialty



## mcgraws (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello fellow CPC and CCC's,

Can anyone of you tell me is there a huge difference in exam and studying CCC than just the standard CPC?  My boss and I are looking into to the specialty but want to make sure it is worth the time and money to pursue.

Thanks bunches,

Tonya CPC
Northern Virginia


----------



## krisfelty (Oct 28, 2011)

The CCC is for Cardiology, you do know that, right? So, yes, there is a huge difference between the two. Are you maybe thinking about something else?


Kristin Felty, CPC, CCC, CCVTC


----------



## rthames052006 (Oct 29, 2011)

mcgraws said:


> Hello fellow CPC and CCC's,
> 
> Can anyone of you tell me is there a huge difference in exam and studying CCC than just the standard CPC?  My boss and I are looking into to the specialty but want to make sure it is worth the time and money to pursue.
> 
> ...



Yes, there is  a HUGE difference in CPC and CCC.  The CCC is for Cardiology, you need to have an in depth and I would suggest hands on/working experience prior to taking this exam.  I suggest you take a look on the site, because AAPC has their recommendations listed for people who choose to take this exam and what it entails.  It's not for a beginner at all....


----------

